# Read Only on NAS Drive



## RusselAVP (Nov 16, 2009)

We recently got a Western Digital World Book II for our office and I have all of our company files on it. There are a few files that I would like to make read only. Every time I open the properties for the file and change it to read only it does not stick. When you open the properties again it back to normal. When I click on the Security tab and click edit to change the permissions as soon as I select Deny for the Modify permission every option (Modify, Read & Execute, Read etc..) goes to deny. Is there a simple fix? Even if someone could point to an article on File Permissions in Vista I would appreciate it, I don't know much about this topic.

Thanks,

R


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that's a function of the WD NAS, most of them are Linux based. FWIW, I can't set R/O on my D-Link DNS-321 or DNS-323 NAS boxes either. Also, if I copy a R/O file over to the box, it ends up being R/W anyway.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Depending on the NAS OS your able to select certain Users and place them into a "Read-Only" group. Ive done this to everyone but me (admin).
You need to log into your NAS web interface and create or select Users (Guests) and move them to the Read-Only group


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good point, you can do that. Not sure if it solves his problem...


----------



## RusselAVP (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone. I have looked at all the user and user permissions on the setup for the drive and it looks like all I can do is create a new folder on the drive and mark it read only. I guess that will suffice for now. Since it is an Excel file I am trying to protect I think I can lock it within excel somehow.


----------

